# Cleansers



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 21, 2018)

What is your favorite face cleanser?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 21, 2018)

(Moved to Skin and Bodycare.)

Are you looking for something for your skintype? Gel? Oil? Cream? Foaming?


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 23, 2018)

I have dry skin as I am getting older - I used to have oily skin, so actually, I have no idea what I should be using now!  I've generally just bought what was on sale, which worked fine until I turned 38 lol




shellygrrl said:


> (Moved to Skin and Bodycare.)
> 
> Are you looking for something for your skintype? Gel? Oil? Cream? Foaming?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 11, 2018)

My long-time fave cleanser is pretty much unavailable at this point. It was the Nude Perfect Cleanse Omega Cleansing Jelly. It squirted out with more of a gel-like consistency but turned milky when you added water to it. (I say "unavailable" instead of "discontinued" because I have no idea what is up with this company at this point. They were acquired by Beautycounter nearly two years ago, but have yet to make a re-appearance in any stores or online. Nor is the brand active on social media.) There was an apparent dupe of sorts for this by Sonia Kashuk but it's been discontinued (I never got to try it out).

One cleanser that is available that I've used before and like is from Balance Me -- their Pure Skin Face Wash. Made for all skin types, doesn't have fragrance or sulfates, cream consistency. (I have combination/normal-to-oily skin.)

Balance Me Pure Skin Face Wash 125ml

					| Free US Shipping | lookfantastic


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 17, 2018)

clairenor said:


> I have a pretty oily skin and Virginic's makeup remover works wonders. My skin has actually improved, I'm guessing because it's so natural.



Or it's a combination of your entire skincare routine. "Natural" doesn't always mean "better".


----------

